# Is Form 80 & Form 80 (Spouse) needed



## vidhya (May 24, 2010)

Hi ,

We have applied for AUS PR migration and i have completed our PCC ( Certification uploaded on Jan 1st 2014 after the time period specified by CO) and medicals ( uploaded on Dec 15th).

I have a few queries on form 80 

Do we need to upload form 80 & form 80 spouse , beacuse my CO has not requested for form 80. 
Remaining other documents requested has been uploaded before the specified timeframe by CO.

regards
V


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

vidhya said:


> Hi ,
> 
> We have applied for AUS PR migration and i have completed our PCC ( Certification uploaded on Jan 1st 2014 after the time period specified by CO) and medicals ( uploaded on Dec 15th).
> 
> ...


Hi Vidya

Yes, Form 80 needs to be uploaded for both you and your spouse.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

vidhya said:


> Hi ,
> 
> We have applied for AUS PR migration and i have completed our PCC ( Certification uploaded on Jan 1st 2014 after the time period specified by CO) and medicals ( uploaded on Dec 15th).
> 
> ...


Keep it ready and submit if asked. Some have not been requested for Form 80 where as many have been requested.


----------

